# Homemade Monster Maul!



## kholmz (Mar 5, 2017)

I just made myself a monster maul and thought I would share. It's made by welding three wedges together then pinning and welding them to a 16lb fence post sledge. The finished head weight is 20.4lbs. I know I can swing it, but I haven't tried it yet. Can't wait! The wife thinks it looks like a woodpecker, so that is what it is called now.


----------



## schmauster (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like something Paul bunion would carry! Nice for the hard to split rounds. I wanted to do this before I got my wood splitter


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 6, 2017)

My shoulder says no.....


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 6, 2017)

Damn dude that thing's a beast, looks like you could rig it up like a guillotine and let it drop on the rounds lol


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd knock the shoulders off to match the angle of the wedge so the split pieces don't get hung up


----------



## kholmz (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Ironman, yes I thought about doing that, knocking the shoulders off, but I wanted to try it first with them on. Perhaps you don't want it to pass right through the wood and bury itself six inches into the ground. And if the wood hits the shoulders the wood should already be split. Either way I'm going to try if first, and then modify as needed.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice work! I think I have 100 CC chain saws that weigh less than that. Think I'll keep making noodles, Joe.


----------



## Ben Williams (Jul 10, 2017)

That thing looks overkill!


----------



## Tigdim (Oct 11, 2017)

Video???


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 11, 2017)

Dude, that thing is going to go through whatever you're trying to split AND your chopping block.


Yes, we need a video.

We want to see how it performs.
We want to see you actually swing the thing. 

We want to see if you can swing it more than 3x before needing a rest.


----------



## Greenmachine (Oct 13, 2017)

Sweeeet


----------



## old guy (Oct 13, 2017)

Good luck with that welding on cast iron.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 13, 2017)

Op hasn't been on site since April


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 13, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Op hasn't been on site since April


It's still stuck in the wood, he has been trying to get it out since April. Good splitting mauls are not sharp.


----------



## schmauster (Oct 17, 2017)

Ive had decent luck welding high quality cast iron (cast steel?) on import exhaust manifolds with longevity. I think the grade of metal is important.... on a maul just made to be heavy, not sure how great the standards would be


----------



## Little Al (Oct 17, 2017)

kholmz said:


> Hi Ironman, yes I thought about doing that, knocking the shoulders off, but I wanted to try it first with them on. Perhaps you don't want it to pass right through the wood and bury itself six inches into the ground. And if the wood hits the shoulders the wood should already be split. Either way I'm going to try if first, and then modify as needed.


 I would guess it would depend on the length of the rounds to be split & the make up of the grain of the rounds if it's all "curly wurly"the corners may need removing from the tool Just looking at the "Piccies" Iv'e had to go &have a lie down


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 7, 2018)

That’s quite a lot to swing. 
My concern is the edges. A stringy piece that doesn’t split well could catch the edges and send the shock back to the handle. 

This does remind me of an older maul design that had two outswinging ears that would force the piece apart.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Mar 7, 2018)

My $$ says that the sledge is made of steel. Cast iron doesn't handle impact stress very well - it cracks and shatters.


----------



## Tin-knocker (Mar 7, 2018)

I really want to see this thing in action


----------



## kholmz (Mar 7, 2018)

boltonranger said:


> That’s quite a lot to swing.
> My concern is the edges. A stringy piece that doesn’t split well could catch the edges and send the shock back to the handle.



I was worried about the edges as well, but it turns out that they actually help. It stops the maul from passing right through the wood and into the chopping block or ground. Makes it easier to pick it back up over your head. It's kind of a novelty, a right of passage for my friends, but it does work well. It's out at my cabin right now and I'll try and take some video of it in action this summer.


----------



## boltonranger (Mar 7, 2018)

No video until summer...
That’s a shame.


----------



## kholmz (Mar 8, 2018)

boltonranger said:


> No video until summer...
> That’s a shame.



Sorry about that, but I do have a few more pics of the finished product though. I secured the head on it, painted it and did a protective carbon fiber and Kelvar wrap on it.


----------

